# Recent bathtub: How you do it correctly



## driftweed

Just got this contract for an apartment complex. Turns out their last "reglazer" used latex paint So on each bathtub we have found that we are having to do a strip using Citristrip from home depot, then sanding and feathering out what remains. Once that is done we can actually begin work. I like citristrip because of how fast it works. Apply generously and let sit for half hour. It's safe and smells like citris. 

Take note of the masking. We make sure that there is nothing left chance, and create a negative pressure environment that vents to the outside world. Once finished, there is no evidence left behind that we were there other than the shiny new tub.:thumbup:

Crap! how do we change the picture rientation? Sorry for the upside down pics:whistling2:


----------



## driftweed

Maybe this will be a better finish picture:


----------



## Danahy

Awesome!
What products did u use for the finish? Airless?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Looks great. Maybe the next one we get I will call you to come do it.


----------



## driftweed

I use the Topkote brand system. I like t because there is no etching involved. The crosslink primer we use is basically vaporized super glue. So it can basically stick to anything. Which as you can see is a huge plus. 2 mist coats of primer, 3 coats of paint.

I use the Titan Capspray 75 HVLP, upgraded to include the 3m PPS cup system. The PPS system allows us to spray in any direction, even upside down. Yes, it is expensive to use, but it is definitely worth it in the end. Example: 25 pps cup liners and lids cost $75 and we go through 2 per job. Chemicals aren't cheap either. But hey, you gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

It's good to hear you don't use methylene chloride for stripper. I've heard stories of guys getting killed doing that.


----------



## driftweed

Yeah, the paint is bad enough. No need in dealibg witg chemicals that you dont have to.


----------



## bryanmoreno92

I ordered, topkote just to try it out. Just got here, I'm ready to try this system out!


----------



## slinger58

Drift, I believe you got this tub gig figured out. Looks good, man. :thumbup:


----------



## driftweed

Here's another recent one: I always forget after pics though


----------



## driftweed

bryanmoreno92 said:


> I ordered, topkote just to try it out. Just got here, I'm ready to try this system out!


Use Monsanto for your bottoms (as above) George will tell about him. 

Between George and monsanto, you always have backup. Don't be afraid to bug George if you have any issues. Tell him bill Kramer told you to annoy him, ha


----------



## DeanV

I only did 2 of those with top coat stuff. I could never get the bottom of the tub to be smooth no matter what I tried.


----------



## driftweed

Automotive icing is key there. Skim it like mud and it's sandable in 5 minutes.


----------



## DeanV

It was more from the spraying. I got it prepped fine. It just seemed like overspray collected in the bottom of the tub no matter what I did and left it feeling and looking rough, like sand grit was in it.


----------



## driftweed

Ahh ok yeah dialing it in can be cumbersome. I use a cap spray 75. Open air to max, material dial one full turn from fully closed with a 3 needle. Then on last coat dial material down to 3/4


----------



## straight_lines

Are you using a 3 with the primer as well? I have done six so far none came out perfect.


----------



## driftweed

Yes. Everything as it came from the titan factory. Are you using pps system?


----------



## driftweed

Did this one yesterday. I just felt the bottom, it's smooth. The texture I think you are feeling can be buffed out. It's very minor though.

We take a razor blade and scrape though, so it silky smooth before we paint.


----------



## Oden

The bathtub refinishing there is actually good money to be made in. And drift, you got a good place to practice and make ur mistakes and get away with em, the apartments. Think about drifting towards that full time? Bathtub refinishing. It's good money to be made in that, I think.


----------



## driftweed

I am in a low demand area. It seems that it is only popular in larger cities. The east coast especially. I know guys in south carolina, & new York average $80,000 doing them.

I service a population area of 200k, and have noticed the effect. It does make a great add on though.


----------



## bryanmoreno92

You guys
Almost died
Damn oklahoma and them tornandos!


----------



## bryanmoreno92

Now I get another to refinish tubs!!


----------



## GHP

Amazing results. That looks great. What material did you use? I've had my tub done once, couldnt get rid of the awful smell for weeks.

And Yes! I just drove thru tulsa, OK, now in joplin, mo. at a hotel, waiting this storm over


----------



## bryanmoreno92

Yeah that's where I'm located at tulsa!
Lots of business here to refinish tubs


----------



## driftweed

It was probably tile doc from Sherwin-Williams that stunk so bad. I tried that once, never again. 

After we spray, we take a smoke break to vent the bathroom more. Usually when we come back in, no need for a respirators. Not with tile doc.


----------



## driftweed

Bryan, how do you loadout? I can make one trip and have everything inside. 

I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## bryanmoreno92

Yeah for sure
Don't have any pics right now but i can take some tomorrow

I was working on some counter top but then the sirens went off for the tornado.......i cleaned up and took off!
I'll clear coat the countertops tomorrow


----------



## bryanmoreno92




----------



## bryanmoreno92

Thanks driftweed for introducing me to this product.
Every single apartment complex needs tub and tile refinishing 

Making a killing $$


----------



## driftweed

No problem. I think topkote make a catalyst that rapid cures it in 4 hours for occupied homes. You may want to check into that as well, it could be a huge selling point.


----------



## Damon T

Do you guys leave all the finish plumbing in place? If so are there any issues where paint stops and hardware begins? As in somewhere water can enter etc. I'm trying to think of how to ask what an average tub goes for without breaking the pricing ban lol. These mods are tough ;-)


----------



## driftweed

I remove caulking, & tape. After I paint, I re caulk. That covers the lip of the paint job.

$400/tub

700 fiberglass tub or tub & surround

1200 to do a bathroom that has tile throughout all walls


----------



## bryanmoreno92

Nice
Prices here in tulsa OK run
300-tub
95 to clean if it's dirty


----------



## Damon T

Thanks guys. Now I will have to shut down this thread. 
Just kidding!


----------



## Oden

Damon T said:


> Do you guys leave all the finish plumbing in place? If so are there any issues where paint stops and hardware begins? As in somewhere water can enter etc. I'm trying to think of how to ask what an average tub goes for without breaking the pricing ban lol. These mods are tough ;-)


That for sure. You can call a finisher up. They give you the price on the fone. A tub is x. Sink is x. So on. 
Kinda makes you wonder why a six panel colonial door has a supposed huge variable. Whatever


----------

